# son and daughter bathing together



## gabesmama (Aug 3, 2002)

At what age did you stop bathing your children together?


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

My two are still bathing together at 4 and 2. I recall myself being almost 10 and my brother 8 before I told my mum I wasn't comfortable with that anymore - but tbh, I would have preferred to not have had to tell her and felt quite embarassed, so I'd say as an 8 year old would have been the outer limit based on me back then. Will be interested in what other replies you get.


----------



## cmhotzler (May 29, 2005)

My 6 (almost 7 yr.old) daughter and 9 yr. old son just recently stopped--they of course will still run around in their underwear and still pee in front of each other, but when the 9 year old said he didn't want to bathe (or shower) with his sister anymore, we stopped it. Actually it stopped about 4 months ago, so he was almost turning 9 and she was 6 1/2.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Mine are 9 and 6.5 and would still bathe together if there was room in the tub. They did start wearing bathing suits in the tub when my ds was 5 or 6 because he wanted privacy and he still wanted to have fun in the tub with his younger sister.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My oldest is almost 9 (DS) and still jumps in the tub with his 5 YO sister. No biggie.


----------



## woo27ks (Jan 15, 2003)

Mine are 7 and 5 1/2 right now - They haven't bathed together in a few years.

It just happened - my son wanted to be in the tub by himself to play with his dinosaurs and sometimes my daughter would bathe during the day while her brother was at pre-school.

It wouldn't occur to them to bathe together now.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine are 4 (almost 5) 3 and 20 mths and all bath together, not sure when they will stop probebly once they get too big to fit in together


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My ds is almost 4-1/2 and dd is 22 months. They bathe together all the time. Not a big deal here. Sometimes, ds wants to bathe by himself if he's getting annoyed with dd taking all the toys, etc...


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

Mine are 6 1/2 and 1 1/2 and still bathe together. DS hasn't shown any signs of being uncomfortable with it yet. He actually complains if he has to take a bath alone!


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

I've actually thought about this a lot lately. DD ( 5 1/2) and DS (3) have bathed together since DS was old enough to be in the tub without assistance, and they really have a good time together.

I can sense that soon that will change for DD, however, because she is increasingly wanting privacy to get dressed or go to the bathroom. So I am thinking that within the next year she will want to bathe without DS. I know this will be upsetting for DS because he won't undertand her need for privacy, but I will respect her needs and she can bathe alone if she wishes.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 16-month-old DD and 5-year-old DS bathe together almost every night. I imagine he'll want to bathe alone in a couple of years. I'll probably continue bathing them together until he says he wants to bathe alone.


----------



## punkrockmommy (Oct 31, 2005)

My DD is an only child but she takes baths with her friends when they come over or she is over at there houses they are often times boys. She is three and so are they. I think it is okay at this age, she mostly just plays and has fun splashing in a tub.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My 9 yo DD and 7 yo DS have just stopped, but only because they felt they were both too big to fit in the tub together! Now one goes in first then followed by the other.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD (8) and DS (5) still bathe together, but I see that ending soon. DS is too boisterous for DD in the tub at this point and they each just need more space.

I'm guessing over the summer DD may transition to showers


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

My almost 4 year old and almost six year old just stopped bathing together. The tub is too small and water was getting everywhere. My dd also suggested that she needed privacy so it seems like the right time. I hate all of the wasted water though. Luckily they don't bathe daily.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

I think for our oldest, this will just transition gradually over the next or two (she is turning 6 in a few weeks).

Right now, she often hops in the tub with younger sister (4) and younger brother (2). But by the time they get the tub filled with all the toys, there's almost not enough room for WATER around the two littler kids, nevermind THREE kids in the tub!

Occasionally if we've been in a hurry to get somewhere and one kid got missed in the bathing, that child hops in the shower with Mom or Dad - whoever is in the shower at that moment. They don't like it too much since we don't have a height-adjustable bar for the shower nozzle and it sprays all over their heads.

But as our oldest daughter ages, she is starting to ask to have a shower instead of a bath and this is happening with greater frequency. I'm not sure if this is because she sees it as a "grown-up" thing to do, or if it's because it's an easy way for her to get more privacy as she becomes more aware of that.

I think it's just another one of those many, many little parenting things that are best dealt with by just "rolling with it" instead of trying too hard to analyze it and plan for it. JMO.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Mine are 10yo DD and 7yo DS and they stopped about 6 months ago. Neither of them requested privacy, there just wasn't enough room anymore.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Mine are 4.5 and 2.5 and are still bathing together... I think probably another 6 months or so... moreso for the constant fighting over bath toys than any nudity issues. lol DS loves to shower though so it'll be fine and by then DD can bathe with DS2.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

DS (8) has just in the last few weeks asked to take a bath alone, dd is almost 5.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

My 7 yo and 2 yo sometimes bath together.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Around 9, ds decided he wanted privacy. He's 11 now and dd is 4.5.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

dd (8) transitioned to showers about 6 months ago but once in awhile she'll jump in with ds (6 and 2) to play.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My youngest son was still taking baths with our youngest child (DD) up until he was 7 years old and she was 2 at the time.







He started feeling uncomfortable about it so he stopped. However, my oldest two DS's have on occasion helped out by playing with their sister from the outside of the tub while she bathes. Not often, but they do it sometimes. I see nothing wrong with it. They are all very comfortable with one another.


----------



## lizann (Feb 24, 2002)

My three children will still bathe together. DS (8) doesn't always like it. He would much rather have some 'alone time' as he calls it away from the girls. But if dd (3) knows he's in there, she can get her clothes off pretty fast and jump in. Then dd (5) will get in there too. The hard part is getting number 3 to stay out of the tub.

My biggest challege right now is getting ds (8) to take a bath or a shower at all. He used to love it, now it's a hassle. And boy can that boy sweat!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

My dd is 4 1/2 and my ds is 3 and they bathe together (usually with me in there as well) most of the time, we will continue doing this till either we stop all fitting in the bath tub together, or one of them says they are uncomfortable with it.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

MIne are close to 1 and 3 and we all bath/shower together whoever wants to at the time


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

My 5.5 year old just recently decided he was done bathing with his sister (nearly 3.5). She's hyper in the bath and he likes quiet time and has switched to taking a shower.


----------

